# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Γνώμες για dvr hikvision

## setes

Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό;

https://mobile.ebw.gr/el/Product/263...S-7204HVI-ST-S

----------


## cosecon

> Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό;
> 
> https://mobile.ebw.gr/el/Product/263...S-7204HVI-ST-S



Hikvision 16ari  εχω και είναι πολύ καλό. Στην τιμή που το βρήκες  μια χαρα!!! Το μόνο κακό που βλέπω είναι ότι δεν έχει hdmi

----------


## stinger

> Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό;
> 
> https://mobile.ebw.gr/el/Product/263...S-7204HVI-ST-S



ta hikvision χωριζονται σε 2 βασικες κατηγοριες ..HVI-HFI να προτιμησεις τα HFI τα οποια ειναι full D1 και καλυτερη αναλυση σε ποιοτητα απο τα HVI..σαν μηχανηματα ομως αυτα τα DVR ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστα ...

----------


## turist

Κάθε μάρκα έχει τις κατηγορίες με καλά μοντέλα ποιοτικά αλλά αυτά που γνωρίζουν και δουλεύυν οι περισότεροι τα φθηνά μοντέλα τους. Τα hikvision γενικά έχουν αναβαθμιστεί πολύ τώρα τελευταία απο θέμα software. Προτείνω επίσης TVT και Dahua.  
Μη νομίζεις ότι θα δεις καμια διαφορά σε ποιότητα εικόνας σε καταγραφικά αυτής της τιμής εκεί κοιτάς την ευκολία χειρισμού και την εφαρμογή για pc και κινητό.

----------


## SRF

Να ρωτήσω επ' ευκαιρείας και εγώ απόψεις? Αυτό ΕΔΩ το έχει δουλέψει κανένας, γιατί σκοπεύω να το ρίξω κάπου... Αξίζιε τον κόπο ή να πάρω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## setes

Το έχω πάρει το παραπάνω και δουλεύει μια χαρά ενα χρόνο τώρα. Δε μου αρέσει τόσο δικτυακά  όμως. Επίσεις ανοίγει το μενού απο μονο του. Δε θα το εμπιστευομουν και πολυ για να το εγκαταστησω σε πελάτη. Τώρα θα πάρω και το hikvision στην ιδία τιμή και θα κάνω σύγκριση.

----------


## SRF

> Το έχω πάρει το παραπάνω και δουλεύει μια χαρά ενα χρόνο τώρα. Δε μου αρέσει τόσο δικτυακά  όμως. Επίσεις ανοίγει το μενού απο μονο του. Δε θα το εμπιστευομουν και πολυ για να το εγκαταστησω σε πελάτη. Τώρα θα πάρω και το hikvision στην ιδία τιμή και θα κάνω σύγκριση.



¨ηθελα να ξέρω αν επίσης έχει ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις στην επιλογή του δίσκου... πχ ελάχιστο μέγεθος... ή και προτεινόμενος δίσκος για τέτοιες χρήσεις... 
Τώρα αυτό με το αυτοανοιγόμενο μενού... είναι εντυπωσιακό! Τουλάχιστον συνεχίζει να γράφει όταν συμβεί ή μπλοκάρει?

----------


## ttoni

> Να ρωτήσω επ' ευκαιρείας και εγώ απόψεις? Αυτό ΕΔΩ το έχει δουλέψει κανένας, γιατί σκοπεύω να το ρίξω κάπου... Αξίζιε τον κόπο ή να πάρω κάτι άλλο?



Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω εγκαταστήσει δεκάδες φορές. Για τα λεφτά του είναι Super! Το μενού του είναι επίσης πλούσιο και διευρυμένο. Θα το πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα. Εάν θέλεις κάτι πιο......επαγγελματικό προτίμησε σαν εταιρεία την everfocus.

Καληνύχτα

----------


## stinger

> Να ρωτήσω επ' ευκαιρείας και εγώ απόψεις? Αυτό ΕΔΩ το έχει δουλέψει κανένας, γιατί σκοπεύω να το ρίξω κάπου... Αξίζιε τον κόπο ή να πάρω κάτι άλλο?



ΤΟ εχω αγορασει κι εγω για φιλο αλλα δεν εμεινα τοσο ευχαριστημενος...δεν ειναι και τοσο full D1 οπως λεει για την ποιοτητα της οικονας που δινει... 
αντιθετως εχω αγορασει και αυτο  http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%86%CE...7-p-25704.html
ειδα καλυτερη ποιοτητα σε σχεση παντα με το προηγουμενο

----------


## SRF

βρε παίδες με μπερδεύουν λιγάκι με αυτό! 
Από την μία διαβάζω για τον δίσκο "up to 2TB" 


και από την άλλη '2TB or larger" ! 




> 1 SATA port, the capacity of single hard disk *MAX 2T*



Δηλαδή? τελικά υποστηρίζει πχ έναν 1ΤΒ ή θέλει τουλάχιστον 2ΤΒ τελικά για να δουλεύει σωστά? Αν του βάλω 1ΤΒ θα τον βλέπει ή όχι εντέλει?

----------


## panosfl22

> βρε παίδες με μπερδεύουν λιγάκι με αυτό! 
> Από την μία διαβάζω για τον δίσκο "up to 2TB" 
> 
> 
> και από την άλλη '2TB or larger" ! 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή? τελικά υποστηρίζει πχ έναν 1ΤΒ ή θέλει τουλάχιστον 2ΤΒ τελικά για να δουλεύει σωστά? Αν του βάλω 1ΤΒ θα τον βλέπει ή όχι εντέλει?



Θα τον βλεπει μια χαρα. 
Σου λεει οτι υποστηριζει ενα δισκο χωριτικοτητας εως 2ΤΒ. Εσυ μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θελεις (π.χ.500, 1, 1.5, 2) αλλα οχι παραπανω απο 2ΤΒ.

----------


## setes

Τελικά και τα δυο έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες σε σχέση με την Τίμη τους. Το hikvision έχει απλά μια θύρα usb αντί για δυο που έχει το άλλο. Επίσης το άλλο Κάκο με το hikvision είναι οτι στις ρυθμίσεις νετ, έχει μια λίστα για να επιλέξεις ddns server η οποία έχει μονο μια επιλογή κι αυτή όχι το dyndns.com
Το γραφικό περιβαλλον της απομακρυσμένης προσβασης του hikvision είναι πιο ωραίο και ευκολο.

----------


## cosecon

> ...Το hikvision έχει απλά μια θύρα usb αντί για δυο που έχει το άλλο. ...



Είσαι σίγουρος? Νομίζω έχει 1 μπροστά και 1 πίσω... δεν παίρνω όρκο, αλλά τσέκαρε το.





> ...Επίσης το άλλο Κάκο με το hikvision είναι οτι στις ρυθμίσεις νετ, έχει  μια λίστα για να επιλέξεις ddns server η οποία έχει μονο μια επιλογή κι  αυτή όχι το dyndns.com ...



Δεν ξέρω το συγκερκιμένο μοντέλο, αλλά το δικό μου hikvision έχει dydns και no-ip. Το no-ip είναι πολλά χρόνια μπροστά. Στα 2 χρόνια καθημερινής χρήσης δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ ενώ το DyDNS πολλές φορές.... 
Πάντως μην σε προβληματίζει γιατί το DNS βάζεις και από το router (ανάλογα τον τύπο βέβαια). Προσωπικά βάζω no-ip στο router και dydns στο dvr...

----------


## setes

Θες να πεις οτι αν συμπληρώσεις το ddns στο ρουτερ δε χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσεις το ddns του dvr και το αντίστροφο; Εγώ παντα συμπληρωνα και τα δυο :Biggrin: 
Το μοντελο που πηρα εγω δεν έχει usb απο μπροστά.

----------


## turist

Τα hikvision υποστιρίζουν dyndns και δεν χρειάζεται και στα δύο μόνο στο ρούτερ φτάνει.

----------


## laniel

παιδια γεια σας αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε για το πως θα βλεπω το dvr μεσω ιντερνετ.
το dvr ειναι αυτο  DS-7208HFI-SH http://www.hikvision...how.asp?id=6760 και ρουτερ εχω του οτε ZDE H108NS, εχω ανοιξει τις πορτες 8000 και 80 και ειναι οκ στο http://www.canyouseeme.org/ . εκανα και noip  οταν παταω στον ie με domain μπαινω στο μενου του dvr αλλα δεν εχω εικονα. το ActivX  εγκατασταθηκε κανονικα και απενεργοποιησα την ασφαλεια που εχει ο οτε για καποιες πορτες. τικανω λαθος? ποιες πορτες ακριβως πρεπει να ανοιξουμε? το noip το βαζουμε και στο ρουτερ και στο dvr?
αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει ενα οδηγο θα ειμαι ευγνώμων
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## nestoras

> παιδια γεια σας αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε για το πως θα βλεπω το dvr μεσω ιντερνετ.
> το dvr ειναι αυτο  DS-7208HFI-SH http://www.hikvision...how.asp?id=6760 και ρουτερ εχω του οτε ZDE H108NS, εχω ανοιξει τις πορτες 8000 και 80 και ειναι οκ στο http://www.canyouseeme.org/ . εκανα και noip  οταν παταω στον ie με domain μπαινω στο μενου του dvr αλλα δεν εχω εικονα. το ActivX  εγκατασταθηκε κανονικα και απενεργοποιησα την ασφαλεια που εχει ο οτε για καποιες πορτες. τικανω λαθος? ποιες πορτες ακριβως πρεπει να ανοιξουμε? το noip το βαζουμε και στο ρουτερ και στο dvr?
> αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει ενα οδηγο θα ειμαι ευγνώμων
> σας ευχαριστω



Δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις και την port 554 (RTSP).

----------


## laniel

> Δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις και την port 554 (RTSP).



καλημερα 
η αληθεια ειναι οτι το σκεφτηκα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος επειδη λεει μονο για την 8000 και 80. οκ θα το κανω και θα δω γιατι δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγηση, πιστευω πως τα εκανα ολα σωστα. το domain το βαζουμε και σε ρουτερ και σε dvr? η μονο στο ενα.
ευχαριστω για την απανηση, δοκιμαζω και σου λεω!

----------


## laniel

φιλε nestoras ok επαιξε, αυτο ηταν τελικα, ανοιξα την 554 και ολα μια χαρα!
σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## nestoras

> καλημερα 
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι το σκεφτηκα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος επειδη λεει μονο για την 8000 και 80. οκ θα το κανω και θα δω γιατι δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγηση, πιστευω πως τα εκανα ολα σωστα. το domain το βαζουμε και σε ρουτερ και σε dvr? η μονο στο ενα.
> ευχαριστω για την απανηση, δοκιμαζω και σου λεω!



Εγώ προτιμώ να βάζω τη ρύθμιση μόνο στο router. Κάποια παλιότερα ρουτεράκια είχαν πρόβλημα με τη σωστή ανανέωση του dyndns. Δοκιμάζεις στο ρουτεράκι κι αν δουλεύει τότε όλα καλά. Αν δε δουλεύει εκεί τότε βάζεις στο καταγραφικό. Ισχύουν κάποιοι κανόνες από την πλευρά της υπηρεσίας dyndns κι ένας από αυτούς είναι να μη στέλνεις ανανέωση αν δεν έχει γίνει πραγματικά. Βάζοντας ρυθμίσεις και στα δύο τότε το ένα από τα δύο τη στέλνει "τζάμπα"...
Επίσης, έχω την αίσθηση ότι από το ρουτεράκι η ανανέωση θα γίνει άμεσα ενώ το dvr θα κάνει κάποιο χρόνο μέχρι να καταλάβει την αλλαγή (ίσως δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά).

----------


## cosecon

Επειδή 1-2 φορές μου έχει τύχει να μην δουλεύει το dyndns, βάζω στο 1 το dydns  και στο άλλο no-ip.org.

----------


## laniel

παιδια καλησπερα θελω τη γνωμη σας! θελω να αγορασω 2 dvr hikvision 8 καναλλα για μαζαζι και για το σπιτι αντοιστιχα και ειμαι μεταξυ των παρακατω ποιο μου προτεινεται απ τα δυο? εκτος και αν μου προτεινεται καποια αλλα εσεις
επισης θελω να εχουν αψογη εικονα. εχω τωρα καποιες καμερες αλλα θα παρω και καινουργιες με καλυτερες αναλυσεις 

http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-...VI-Analog-DVR/  αυτο φενεται να ειναι κανουργιο

http://www.emimikos.gr/DS-7208HWI-SH/A/

σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## tsatasos

Ποιές κάμερες έχεις τώρα?

Θα έλεγα να πάρεις το 1ο που είναι HD-TVI.
Έχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά από τα απλά αναλογικά.

Συγκεκριμένα θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω:

Καταγραφικό 8αρι HD-TVI - Hikvision DS-7208HGHI-SH:
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5302610/Hikv...DS-7208HGHI-SH

Κάμερα Dome HD-TVI 1080p - Hikvision DS-2CE56D5T-IT3:
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5350700/Hikv...56D5T-IT3.html

Κάμερα Bullet HD-TVI 1080p - Hikvision DS-2CE16D5T-IT3:
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5350708/Hikv...16D5T-IT3.html

----------


## laniel

> Ποιές κάμερες έχεις τώρα?
> 
> Θα έλεγα να πάρεις το 1ο που είναι HD-TVI.
> Έχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά από τα απλά αναλογικά.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Καταγραφικό 8αρι HD-TVI - Hikvision DS-7208HGHI-SH:
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5302610/Hikv...DS-7208HGHI-SH
> ...



καλημερα και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια
οι καμερες μου ειναι παλιες κατι κινεζικες τις ειχα φερει απ εξω, 400 - 500 γραμμες τωρα λεω να παρω καινουργιες αυτες που λες ειδα και εγω σε συνδιασμο με το dvr το 1ο. δυο θα παρω αρα και τα δυο τα ιδια μαλλον ε?
αυτο που λεει στα 1080p οχι real time τι ενοει?
*Μπορεί να κάνει καταγραφή και αναπαραγωγή:*Σε ανάλυση *720p* στα 25FPS (Real-time) ήΣε ανάλυση *1080p* στα 12FPS (όχι Real-Time)

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, καλύτερα πάρε 2x DS-7208HGHI-SH.
Με το 1080p - 12 FPS όχι real time, απλά εννοεί ότι τα frames είναι στα 12 κ όχι 25.
Κομπλέ είναι στα 12 πάντως, μην ανησυχείς.

Τώρα αν θες να έχεις 25FPS στα 1080p υπάρχει το HIKVISION DS-7208HQHI-SH αλλά κάνει τα διπλά λεφτά...

Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα πήγαινε δες live το καταγραφικό και τις κάμερες πριν τα αγοράσεις, αν κ αποκλείεται να μην σ αρέσει η εικόνα.

----------


## laniel

> Ναι, καλύτερα πάρε 2x DS-7208HGHI-SH.
> Με το 1080p - 12 FPS όχι real time, απλά εννοεί ότι τα frames είναι στα 12 κ όχι 25.
> Κομπλέ είναι στα 12 πάντως, μην ανησυχείς.
> 
> Τώρα αν θες να έχεις 25FPS στα 1080p υπάρχει το HIKVISION DS-7208HQHI-SH αλλά κάνει τα διπλά λεφτά...
> 
> Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα πήγαινε δες live το καταγραφικό και τις κάμερες πριν τα αγοράσεις, αν κ αποκλείεται να μην σ αρέσει η εικόνα.



ειμαι επαρχια δυστηχως δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα εδω για να τα δω. πρεπει να τα παραγγειλω

----------


## tsatasos

Προχώρα άφοβα, έχουν πάρα πολύ καλή εικόνα.
Καμία σχέση με αυτά που έχεις.

----------


## laniel

> Προχώρα άφοβα, έχουν πάρα πολύ καλή εικόνα.
> Καμία σχέση με αυτά που έχεις.



σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλαρακι μολις γινουν οι αγορες και εγκατασταθουν θα επανελθω με εντυπωσεις
κατι τελευταιο μονο, να τα παρω απο κει που τα ειδα?

----------


## tsatasos

Από αυτά που βλέπω στο σκρουτζ μπορώ να σου πω ότι τα παρακάτω είναι 100% αξιόπιστα:
http://www.hellasdigital.gr/
http://www.emimikos.gr/
http://stokostos.gr/

Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω

----------


## Gloster

Αρκετή βαρύτητα να δίνετε και στην ποιότητα του καλωδίων.

----------

